# looking for used 4x4 parts?



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

if you are need of some good used 4x4 parts for your vehicles. check out this site. 
www.4x4recyclers.com
have purchased parts here a few times. great deals on about any vehicle you can think of.


----------



## Deershutzen (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for the tip! I picked up a '76 Bronco last year and have been working on it all spring. Parts for any truck aren't cheap!


----------



## marksman72 (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey Joe, whats going on? I e-mailed you a couple times about looking at the land up north, do you still subscribe to the boards? My computer crashed with your phone# on it or I would of called instead of using the internet. Is the land still available to hunt? Please, Please, Please, Please e-mail me! I am VERY interested in looking at it. [email protected] or (616)394-5787. Please leave your phone # so I can call you back. Thanks. Marksman72


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Too bad most of those trades are people from 1500 miles away. I am nearly complete with getting a Bronco back on the road, but still needs a few finishing touches.


----------



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

also try the michigan online offroaders web site. you can get parts there too. and are in michigan.
www.michiganonlineoffroaders.com


----------



## marksman72 (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey Joe, please check your pm's got something you should read!


----------

